# Submitted post to thread-not there



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I just posted to a thread in the General Relationship forum. It's the thread about the woman who has cats. It appears OP may have encountered the same problem, because one of her posts posted twice. She mentioned having issues with posting a response in that particular post.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Could you post a link to the thread? 

A lot of these types of issues seem to fix themselves. Have you checked the thread out again to see if your post is there now?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Is this the thread? https://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/428763-disagreement-about-cats.html
On your profile page you can see all the threads you have started and all the threads you have posted to (started by others). You can find this under statistics. 

Cheers, 

Danniella


----------

